# Interesting research on "Dr. D. Jaynes Expectorant"



## Yooper14 (Dec 23, 2005)

Boy, I had a good lesson this evening in "research is where you find it, but not always where you expect it."  I had recently found a "Dr. D. Jayne's Expectorant" bottle.  Neat little aqua bottle (pictured below).  I did not know what "expectorant" meant.  Of course I could have looked it up, or I could have asked the professionals here on the forums, but I just stacked it on my shelf.  Well, tonight I had yanked an old compilation of Time magazines from the 50s just for some fun reading, and I came across this little blurb:

 Time Magazine, April 5, 1954 - "Chewing Tobacco decline (production down 29% in nine years) is the fault of the automobile, says EA Darr, president of RJ Reynolds Tobacco Co.  'In the horse & buggy days, a fellow could chew and expectorate safely.  Not any more!'"

 Ha ha...funny in and of itself, but then I realized; "OH!"  Expectorate must mean spit!  I looked it up, and sure enough.  Dr. D. Jaynes Barfing Compound!

 Anyone else ever had any insight like this when they weren't expecting (no pun) it?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 23, 2005)

Expectorant is a medicine that helps you cough up phlem & mucous. You can still go to the drug store and buy expectorants off the shelf. It may of been one of the few medicines of the age that actually worked as advertised.


----------



## Yooper14 (Dec 23, 2005)

Interesting!  I don't frequent the drug store, so that's something new I learned today....make that two new things.


----------



## madman (Dec 25, 2005)

hey nice subject, now that we no what expectorant is, what the heck is vermifuge???  merry christmas madman


----------



## madman (Dec 25, 2005)

side


----------



## madman (Dec 25, 2005)

tonic??


----------



## kastoo (Dec 25, 2005)

What do you think of my expectorant bottle?  It's not a jynes but it's a covington, GA bottle called Dr. FM Cheney?  Anyone know about it?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey Mad, vermifuge was used to expel worms. [:'(] Kelley


----------



## madman (Dec 26, 2005)

hey gunsmoke, wierd FOR REAL !!!!   INTERESTING  MIKE


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 27, 2005)

Kastoo, I have sold several bottles like yours in the past and they tend to sell in the 10 dollar range.


----------

